# Trail Days 2009



## Beyond The Sun

Anyone going to Trail Days this year? Depending on my job situation I might be heading down. Just talked to a friend of mine who's going, so I'll be getting a ride down with him. 

Trail Days, Damascus, Virginia


----------



## wokofshame

i shall be.


----------



## Bendixontherails

I'll be there.


----------



## Beyond The Sun

Cool, well it looks like there's a really good chance I'll be going, so if anyone wants to meet up, just send me a pm and we can figure something out.


----------



## Beyond The Sun

I've never been, but for the most part it sounds like it. I think it's hosted by the town of Damascus? I'll let you know the kid friendliness level when I get back though.


----------



## ray beez

there is a strong possibility that you will witness my ugly mug there lol


----------



## wokofshame

yeah if any of you bastards want a ride there i should be piloting the ford danger down from montana and can pick you up on the way, anywhere between the two pts, just pm me


----------



## ray beez

wow!!! thats alot of gas, but hope to see you there!!!


----------



## IBRRHOBO

Bendix should be @ our Waystation and we'll take him up, so Diamondrails, Bendix and Iare a shoe in. Any ideas where the StP crowd could meet up?

Anyone heading up, pm me for my # and we'll chat and I'll try to bring any provisions u need (food, socks, atlases, etc.)


----------



## wokofshame

how' bout the birdcage at tent City? that's where i generally am anyway. right close to the front gate and everything

watch out for poison ivy @ tc!


----------



## Beyond The Sun

Does that birdcage have anything to do with Rob from MA?


----------



## Bendixontherails

the Birdcage sounds like a good recognizable spot to meet up.


----------



## wokofshame

Beyond The Sun said:


> Does that birdcage have anything to do with Rob from MA?



exactly. the man hisself, best dude you'll ever meet "i'd rather die with a million friends than a million dollars"-rob bird


----------



## Beyond The Sun

Fuck yeah, I'm riding down with him and the Mayor from Unionville. Just talked to Rob today, actually. One of the nicest fucking people ever.
Although now it's pretty iffy if I'm actually gonna be able to go.


----------



## dirty_feet

I love Rob!!!! He's great - I was almost done hiking until I met him in Dalton. I'll be there - somewhere floating around tent city, in and around the Billville peeps.


----------



## stove

Damn that sounds like fun, good luck y'all, I'll be on the trail, but hope to be there next year if I'm in-country and out of trouble.


----------



## dirty_feet

if you're on the trail that's more reason for you to go!


----------



## Clay

rock on thru-hikers.


----------



## Beyond The Sun

So it's looking pretty definite that I'll be going. I'm planning on bringing a shit ton of freeze-dried refried beans. From those who I've talked to it sounds like you pay $5 to stay at tent city and get free food throughout Trail Days? I'm hoping for that. But either way, I'm bringing a hell of a lot of beans so if we can get our hands on onions, garlic, salsa, and a giant pot, we can feast. 
I'll be at the Bird Cage as soon as it sets up...what should the plan be for finding/identifying fellow StPers?


----------



## dirty_feet

I'll be in a teal bathing suit with purple shorts and tie die leggings - but that's just for the parade. I'll be in tent city or Billville...so as far as finding me...just ask for Dirty Feet. Last year people that couldn't find me said they heard me at least....I don't think it'll be hard...


----------



## ray beez

what if we just yell STP! and see who responds?


----------



## bryanpaul

maybe i didnt read this thoroughly enough or sumthin but when and where is "traildays" at.... im in asheville nc and prolly gonna be hikin up to (near) erwin tn soon here....WHERE? WHEN?


----------



## downhome kid stoney

hell iam in eastern nc right now, theres a good chance i'll go


----------



## Beyond The Sun

bryanpaul said:


> maybe i didnt read this thoroughly enough or sumthin but when and where is "traildays" at.... im in asheville nc and prolly gonna be hikin up to (near) erwin tn soon here....WHERE? WHEN?



It's in the town of Damascus, Virginia, May 15, 16, and 17.


----------



## IBRRHOBO

My vest will have the PDX gathering StP patch on it. I'll be with diamondrails and bendix.

BeyondtheSun posted a link for info/location, but here's it again:

Trail Days, Damascus, Virginia


----------



## wokofshame

i got pneumonia so sorry but shan't be there as there's little point being there and feeling jit by a macktruck


----------



## dirty_feet

That's too bad - Arrow told me 'bout yer FACE and I was lookin' forward to makin' your acquaintance...hope you feel better - take good care of yourself and get LOTS of rest - Don't over do it!!!


----------



## IBRRHOBO

Bendix is here @ the Waystation. We'll b there Saturday. Anyone wanting to meet up, PM 4 my # and we'll all hook up!


----------

